# Frust mit der Projektpflege



## Jens_Ohm (21 September 2007)

Hallo Leute,


 ich hab da ein Problem mit meinen alten B&R DOS Entwicklungsumgebungen. Zwei Tage habe ich damit vergeudet und bin immer noch nicht weiter.
 Ich habe noch eine Menge Projekte aus den Jahren 95 bis 2000 auf dem alten DOS  PG 2000 und Panel-Projekte auf dem System Panelware 2.4 und 2.5
 Auf Windows NT, 2k, XP und höher ist es wegen der Schnittstellenbehandlung nicht mehr möglich mit CPUs oder den Panelware-Controllern zu kommunizieren. Lange Zeit kein Problem. Irgendwo war immer noch ein PC mit Betriebssystem bis Win98SE vorhanden. Jetzt habe ich nur noch ein Uralt-Laptop (Pentium 133, 64MB RAM 2GB HDD) mit WIN 98. Und so langsam hört das sich auch nicht mehr gesund an.
 Was machen ?
 Auf meinem aktuellen Laptop habe ich via VM-Ware Workstation eine virtuelle Maschinen generiert und dort DOS und Win 98SE installiert. Auf einem Desktop hat das schon mal funktioniert, meine ich. Nun hat das aktuelle Laptop natürlich nur noch USB und ich habe die RS232 Verbindung zu den CPUs über einen DIGITUS USB->RS232 Adapter hergestellt. Über die Virtuelle-Maschine kann ich das auch wunderbar einstellen. Nur weigert sich das PG eine Verbindung zu etablieren. Unter DOS verweigert es die Einstellung der COM-Schnittstelle nicht. Wenn ich eine nicht existierende anwähle, meckert er das sofort an. Trotzdem gelingt eine Verbindung nicht. Unter Win98 hängt sich die Virtuelle-Maschine auf, wenn ich versuche auf die COM zuzugreifen..  
 Klar kann ich die alten Projekte auch auf den neusten Stand bringen. Leider ist dafür mehr nötig als „altes Projekt laden -> neu Compilieren = mit aktueller Software verwendbares Projekt“.
 Das ist ne Menge Arbeit, die ich mir nicht unbedingt antun möchte.
 Noch schlimmer sieht es mit den Panel-Projekten aus. Da ist gar nichts mit exportieren / importieren. Da kann ich komplett neue Projekte von machen. Schxxxxx  
 Selbst für Projekte, die mit älteren Versionen der Windows-Software Automationstudio erstellt wurden, kann es zu Inkompatibilitäten wegen Library Änderungen kommen. Es ist besser auch ältere Versionen  des Automationstudio parallel installiert zu halten.


 Wie macht ihr das mit alten Projekten bzw. alten DOS Entwicklungsumgebungen?
 Sind  Projekte die mit älterer Software erstellt wurden bei anderen Steuerungsherstellern als B&R kompatibel mit aktuellen Entwicklungsumgebungen oder zumindest einfach zu konvertierten ?


 Grüße Jens


----------



## thomass5 (21 September 2007)

Hallo,
DOS: auf aktuellen Laptops geht dies noch zu installieren. Es gibt auch noch einige wenige mit ner echten ser. Schnittstelle.
alte Win Umgebungen: entweder sie laufen auf nem Field-PG mit xp (hat ne ser. Schnittstelle) oder auf nem 740? mit 98/95
dann haben wir noch einen 710/720? 386sx mit ner alten Siemens DR-Regler-Soft.
Ein alter Rechner hat sich eigentlich immer gefunden und wenn aus 2 mach1.

Konvertieren/mit neuerer Version bearbeiten tun wir nur wenn unbedigt nötig.
TH


----------



## drfunfrock (21 September 2007)

Auf einem neuen PC sollte DOS und Win98 laufen. Nur bei der RS232-Karte (Wnn man eine braucht) muss man aufpassen, dass da nicht ein Spezialchip drauf ist.


----------



## M_o_t (21 September 2007)

Hi,

ich habe einfache noch eine DOS Partition, und dort alle Programme die DOS unbedingt brauchen, allerdings habe ich auch noch eine Serielle Schnittstelle im Rechner. Gebooted wird über Boot Mangager Acronis

Gruß
Silke


----------



## Oberchefe (22 September 2007)

RS232 über USB funktioniert nur unter Windows, soll es unter DOS auch gehen muß eine RS232-Karte in PCMCI Form her (und da geht natürlich auch nicht jede). Leider scheint der PCMCIA Slot bei den Laptops auch schon auszusterben.


----------



## Jens_Ohm (24 September 2007)

Manches ist nicht möglich weil die Soft und/oder Hardware-Ausstattung fehlt.
Im Unterschied zu Dienstleistern die für andere Arbeiten, ist es zumindest bei uns nicht wichtig Arbeitszeit durch Arbeitsmittel zu optimieren. Im Gegenteil, der Sparwahn treibt mitunter seltsame Blüten. Auf Techniker wird immer weniger gehört und viele Entscheidungen werden nur über den Preis entschieden. Man muss mit minimalen Mitteln ein befriedigendes Ergebnis vorweisen. Manchmal ist auch dies nur mit Einsatz privater Ressourcen der Kollegen zu verdanken. Zumindest wäre ohne Freeware ober freigegebenen Vollversionen manches nicht passiert. Die Initiative geht dabei stets von den Kollegen aus. Als Laptops gibt’s nur Consumerware mit Recovery CD als Betriebssystem. Ersatz gibt nur bei defekten oder wenn die minimalen Anforderungen der Software unterschritten werden. Wir arbeiten allerdings auch nur an eigenen Produkten und meist laufen Entwicklungen nach dem Motto „es ist fertig, wenn es fertig ist. Hauptsache es ist kostengünstig erfolgt. Wobei Zeit keine Ressource ist, man ist ja sowieso da und wenn doch dann ist es auf jeden Fall zu teuer. Sagen darf man das laut natürlich nicht. Das trägt auch einiges zum Frust bei.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Klaus Knechtskern (19 Dezember 2007)

*Die Qualen alter Softwareentwicklungsumbegungen*



Jens_Ohm schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> 
> ich hab da ein Problem mit meinen alten B&R DOS Entwicklungsumgebungen. Zwei Tage habe ich damit vergeudet und bin immer noch nicht weiter.
> ...



 Hallo Jens,  ich kann Deinen Frust gut nachvollziehen! Bis vor kurzem haben wir noch in Neugeräten die "schwarze Serie" von B&R eingesetzt. Programmiert mit prosys für die SPS und pks für die Visualisierung ;-)  Die Anschaffung von laptops geschieht bei uns immer noch nach der Prämisse:  "Serielle und paralelle Schnittstelle sind ein muss"  Mit einem Dualboot Win98/XP-System habe ich bisher immer noch eine Verbindung herstellen können, nur mit dem EMS klappt das nicht bei jedem Rechner. No EMS -> no KTZ -> Programmierung ohne Netz und doppelten Boden, denn wer braucht schon Kommentare ;-)   Leidende Grüße  Klaus, jetzt auf PP420 mit AS 2.6.0 unterwegs ...


----------



## GLT (20 Dezember 2007)

Wollt nur anmerken: die FJS-Laptops der Lifebook-Serie verfügen noch über die, für Techniker, wichtige RS232-Schnittstelle.

Die unnütze Parallelschnittstelle gibt es komischerweise immer noch, die (sogar billigere) Serielle wird eingespart.


----------



## Klaus Knechtskern (20 Dezember 2007)

GLT schrieb:


> Wollt nur anmerken: die FJS-Laptops der Lifebook-Serie verfügen noch über die, für Techniker, wichtige RS232-Schnittstelle.
> 
> Die unnütze Parallelschnittstelle gibt es komischerweise immer noch, die (sogar billigere) Serielle wird eingespart.



Meiner Erfahrung nach fallen sowohl serielle als auch paralelle Schnittstellen den neuen Centrino Chipsätzen zum Opfer. Nur noch Highend Notebooks sind heutzutage mit kompletter Schnittstellenausrüstung zu erhalten...


Klaus


----------



## MSB (20 Dezember 2007)

Für was wird eigentlich, von Druckern abgesehen, eine parallele Schnittstelle benötigt?

Bei den Druckern hab ich mir bei uns jetzt einfach mit entspr. Printservern beholfen.

Das einzige was ich mal für eine parallele Schnittstelle hatte, war ein Dongle für eine Software,
der wurde nun aber auch schon vor Jahren relativ kostengünstig durch einen USB-Dongle ersetzt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## chrisi01 (20 Dezember 2007)

hi

parallel verwendet man gern zum Microcontroller programmieren bin heilfroh das die noch überall drann ist 

mfg

chris


----------



## Oberchefe (20 Dezember 2007)

> Für was wird eigentlich, von Druckern abgesehen, eine parallele Schnittstelle benötigt?


 


> parallel verwendet man gern zum Microcontroller programmieren bin heilfroh das die noch überall drann is


 
Mein Galep 4 zum Beispiel:
http://www.conitec.net/german/galep4.htm

ja, ich weiß, der Galep 5 kann USB:
http://www.conitec.net/german/galep5.htm

Aber ich habe keine Lust alle meine teure, geliebte Hardware wegzuwerfen, nur weil Intel 2 Euro 50 am neuen Chipsatz sparen will und das noch als fortschrittlich verkauft. Für seriell gibt es ja noch halbwegs Adapter aber für parallel sieht's schlecht aus.


----------



## Klaus Knechtskern (20 Dezember 2007)

Zur Programmierung von alten B&R- Steuerungen (Midicontrol, Minicontrol, M264) zum Beispiel benötigt man noch den LPT Port...


----------



## Astralavista (21 Dezember 2007)

Und ich habe einen externen PROMMER mit dem ich EPROMS bzw. EEPROMS für die S5 schiesse. Der hängt auch an der parallelen Schnittstelle. Leider hat auch mein neues Notebook weder das eine noch das andere mehr. Und ich hab meinem Chef auch gesagt das die wichtig sind und wir die noch brauchen. Aber auf mich hört ja niemand


----------



## Jens_Ohm (9 Januar 2008)

Astralavista schrieb:


> Der hängt auch an der parallelen Schnittstelle. Leider hat auch mein neues Notebook weder das eine noch das andere mehr. Und ich hab meinem Chef auch gesagt das die wichtig sind und wir die noch brauchen. Aber auf mich hört ja niemand



Das kenne ich gut, alles bis ins Detail ausgearbeitet und dann liest es doch keiner. Die Chefs dieser Welt sind halt überarbeitet und wozu auf andere hören, die sind doch eh zu blöd. Aber wenn ein Externer mal etwas sagt, und sei es auch noch so ein Trottel, wird gleich alles andere in Frage gestellt. Das Leben ist ungerecht :twisted:


----------



## Werner54 (9 Januar 2008)

*Externer Experte*



Jens_Ohm schrieb:


> Aber wenn ein Externer mal etwas sagt, und sei es auch noch so ein Trottel, wird gleich alles andere in Frage gestellt.


Hallo Jens,

such dir doch einfach einen Kollegen, der für dich beim Chef den externen Experten mimt. Das mache ich seit Jahren so, immer abwechselnd im Kollegenkreis...


----------



## Jens_Ohm (10 Januar 2008)

Werner54 schrieb:


> Hallo Jens,
> 
> such dir doch einfach einen Kollegen, der für dich beim Chef den externen Experten mimt. Das mache ich seit Jahren so, immer abwechselnd im Kollegenkreis...



Geht leider nicht, wir sind nur zu zweit. Was Elektronik,Soft und Hardware angeht bin ich sogar ganz alleine.


----------

